# Onwards to a 700 total



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

As title suggests. Would like to hit it by the end of the year really, maybe before. BW @ 95 now, will be pushing it up to 105. Yesterdays trainings was beltless paused squats 20x10 40x8 60x6 80x4 100x2 120x1 140x1 160x1 180x1 +10kg PB, then beltless TnG fronties 20 40 60 80 100 120 140 160x1 +10kg PB. Good lil sesh after 7 days off, was suppose to be 9 but body starting to seize up lol. Both PBs were easier than previous and still had a lil left in tank tank on both. Been doin beltless for 4 weeks, gonna stick with it for now and see if I can match my belted numbers then go from there, peace!


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Monday was shoulders, quick sesh, seated Db's 40s x7,6,5, Db uprights 40s x7,6,5, hang clean into strict 80x3

standing behind neck press 60x5 65x5 70x5, wide military press 60x6x2 50x8x2, front delts ruined!

Tuesday was legs, beltless squat up to 200x1 eq pb then 140 3x5, paused beltless fronties 140x1 +10 pb, then 80 3x5

leg press ss with calfs up to 250x2 legs fooked so just calfs 250 3x6, 2203x8, seated calfs 60 3x8.

Happy with trainings, need to sort programme and numbers for next 10 weeks.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Well done mate ,you seem relentless .Only thing I disagree with is the lifts without a belt,taking a big risk.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks mate. I have been training for 10 years, last 3 purely for strength also I'm a competitive strongman so core is plenty strong enough for this e.g have done a 360kg yoke for 20m, 400kg pick ups etc.


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

@Mr Beefy , are you planning on competing? and is the aim 700 raw?


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

I compete in strongman and need to get static power up so 700 is related to that, although I would like to do a power lifting comp one day.

And yes raw.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Thursday was juggz paused flat bench 140 3x3 pb triple, dips +25 3x5, paused incline 110 3x3,

steep incline db's 50x6 40x12, cg paused decline 100x3 80x4 60x5 drop set, pushdowns x million.

Very happy with this, hittin a pb triplex3 is some rare ish.

Friday was out on the bike for first time in 6 odd years, done about 20 miles, shocked how well I done, even more so as legs were still smashed,

will try get on bike atleast once a week from now.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Today was push press tech work using a wider grip, better as have added muscle and wasn't getting the bar on clavicle.

Singles @ 60 80 100 120 100x3.

Beltless deads next

Singles @ 60 80 100 120 140 170 200, tng +straps 205x3 pb, will add + 5kg a week to this.

Usually do a -20 kg off tip set x5 and upper back work but still ruined off bike so did bare minimum.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I might be being a bit slow here, but what is a 700 total?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

In :thumb:


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Adz The Rat said:


> I might be being a bit slow here, but what is a 700 total?


It's your bench, squat and dead lift numbers added together.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Northern Lass said:


> In :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Seem to have deleted a post of a powerlifter dude, sorry mate, still getting used to the site  pop in again!


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Monday was delts, seated db's 42.5 3x5, db uprights 42.5 3x5

standing strict press 60 70 80 90 x1 100xf, 80 3x5, behind neck press 60 3x5

seated pin press @ eye level 70 80 90 x1 102.5x1pb

side delts ss with incline rear delts 17.5 3x6.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Tuesday was legs. Beltless squats 140 160 180 190 x1 202.5x1 pb, 145 3x5

paused beltless fronties 120 140x1 142.5x1 pb 145x1 pb, 85 3x5

calfs on leg press 270 3x5 220 3x8

seated hammy curl 70 3x5, good sesh, more there on back squats too.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

In .... . . . . . . .looks good im around the same bw and want those numbers too!! Good luck mate!


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> In .... . . . . . . .looks good im around the same bw and want those numbers too!! Good luck mate!


Cheers mate, good luck with yours too :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> In .... . . . . . . .looks good im around the same bw and want those numbers too!! Good luck mate!


 @bigchickenlover what are yor numbers like now?


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Thursday flat bench paused 142.5 3x3 pb triple and vol pb

paused dips 30 3x5, incline paused 112.5 3x3, steep incline db,s 30x10

close grip floor press 122.5x1, 102x5 2x3, tricep pushdown mega drop of evil


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Friday deads and upper back. warmed up on deads up to 110 then shut it down as lower back snapped.

face pulls 30 5x6, btn lat pulldown 50 5x6, front wide 65 5x6, cg pulldowns 90 5x6

machine row 90 5x6, swimming machine 65 5x6, lat machine 65 5x6

ab machine 30 5x6, straight arm pulldown 30 5x6, biceps 20 3x10


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Ye ok whatever. 150 bench, 250 dead, 230 squat. could bench 160, dead 260, squat 240 tomorrow tho,

will hit em in 4 weeks tho, (with vids)

so that puts me at 660 in 4 weeks

Does it even matter tho, there are millions of ways to train, e.g andy bollton never pulled over 400 in training when he pulled 457.5


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mon - standing strict press 82.5 3x5, 90x2, 80x8 pb

single arm db powerclean + strict 40x1 45x1 47.5x1 50x1 pb both arms, 42.5x3

seated dbs 30x10, pin press eye level 70 3x5

upright row dropset 40x10 35x10 30x10

rear delts 10 3x20, side delts 5 3x20


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Tue back squat belt 180 3x5 vol pb, more there too

Paused fronties belt 120 3x5 vol pb

calfs on leg press 300 3x6 then drop set 250x8 200x10 150x12


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Thursday was chest, flat bench paused 145x1, 145x3 pb, 125x8 pb more there on both

incline close grip paused 115 3x3

dips peaused +10 5x8

decline xtra close paused 80 3x5

rope tricep ext 7 plate drop set

GOOD ISHT


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Friday was deads, not really lookin forward to it as couldn't dead more that 110 last week with pain/back pump?

so light warm up upto 170x1 back in pices so lots of foam rolling 200x1 much better but knew reps were out of the question for this sesh

more foam rolling 230x1 like a speed rep, fastest I've ever pulled it

more foam rolling 260x1 +10pb slight hitch more so to make sure than strength issue.

banging head and sinus trouble, boiling hot, tired and pull a pb lol funny old game

Had 260 in me since last oct really tho so bout time I cashed it, 270 will go in 4 weeks with some block work

upper back cg pulldown 50 5x10, wide btn 40 5x10, lat machine 50 5x10, low row 30 5x10,

straight arm pulldown 20 5x10, biceps 10 5x10 PUMMPED, happy with the weeks training.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Monday - shoulders - standing strict press 85 2x5 belt on 1x5 vol pb maybe.

dumbbell upright rows 30 3x12

constant pressure sreated db press 30 2x15 32.5 1x15

upright rows 45 3x10

eye level pin press close grip 80x2 shoulder playing up 60x5

rear delts 12.5 3x18

side delts 10 3x18

face pulls 3x20...PUMPED!


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

tue - squats - 182.5 3x5 vol pb

paused front 120x1 then shut it down as felt odd

calfs ss with paused leg press 100x10 150x8 200x6

hammy curls 60 3x10

leg ext 60 1x10

calfs on leg machine 190 1x15 1x12 1x10


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Thurs - Flat bench paused 140x1, 147.5x3 pb, 127.5x7pb

incline paused 117.5x3, 97.5x8

decline cg paused 120x8, 100x12

dips baused bwx5 +10x7 drow bwx7

incline db 40x5 drop 35x5 fooked!

rope tri ext 8 plate drop of evil pumped goodness

SWOLE AS HEEL


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

fri - back - deads 200x1 230x1, 200x7 tng

lat machine 75 3x8, incline row 60x5 70x5 80x5, lat pull down 60x5 70x5 80x5

low row drop set 70x8 60x10 50x12, cg pulldown 80x5 drop 60x12

straight arm pulldown 25 3x8, stack 2 row machines x12, biceps 30 2x8 10x5 drop 25x5 20x5


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mon - standing strict press 87.5 3x5 vol pb

upright row 45 4x10

constant pressure seated db 32.5 3x12

db uprights 32.5 3x12

rear delts dbs 15 3x16

side delts 12.5 3x16

face pulls 45 3x20

underhand cable front raise 20 3x16


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Id love a 700 total, so good luck getting there.

I'm still working on my 600 in one session. (done it overall, but on different days)


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

LeVzi said:


> Id love a 700 total, so good luck getting there.
> 
> I'm still working on my 600 in one session. (done it overall, but on different days)


cheers buddy. what's your numbers and bw?


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> cheers buddy. what's your numbers and bw?


I'm currently at 110kg and squat is 250, bench 120, dead 230 , making a 600 but I didn't do them in the same session lol which I think is also part of the challenge 

You'd do well at a powerlifting comp mate. Best of luck if you do compete


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

LeVzi said:


> I'm currently at 110kg and squat is 250, bench 120, dead 230 , making a 600 but I didn't do them in the same session lol which I think is also part of the challenge
> 
> You'd do well at a powerlifting comp mate. Best of luck if you do compete


Big squat that mate, I'm after 250.

I compete in strongman but would like to do powerlifting comp some day.

Have you competed in PL?


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> Big squat that mate, I'm after 250.
> 
> I compete in strongman but would like to do powerlifting comp some day.
> 
> Have you competed in PL?


No but my missus does. She competes in the GBPF events, and WSA. I just attend the events to help her out and sometimes do a bit of loading at WSA events.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

LeVzi said:


> No but my missus does. She competes in the GBPF events, and WSA. I just attend the events to help her out and sometimes do a bit of loading at WSA events.


Cool. what's your Mrs name if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> Cool. what's your Mrs name if you don't mind me asking?


Amanda Gisby. She competing on Sunday at WSA event.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Tue - legs - squats belt 185 3x5 vol pb

fronties paused belt 162.5x1 pb 165x1 pb

calfs on leg press 300 3x6 drop on last set 250x8 200x10 150x12

ham curls 62.5 3x8

calfs on leg press machine 190 3x12

leg ext drop set 50x10, 40x12 30x14


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

thurs - chest - flat paused 150x2 pb 152.5x1 pb 130x6 pb

paused decline 140x1 100x12

paused incline 120x3 100x8

paused +15 3x8, bwx12

v bar pushdowns 42.4 3x8


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Fri - back deads belt tng 210x5

loads of upper back I cant be ****d to list

biceps 35x8 32.5x10 30x12 dropset

rotary twist, sidebends


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mon - shoulders - standing strict press 90x5, x4, x2 82.5x6

upright row 70x5 50 3x8

cp db press 35 3x10

db uprights 35 3x8

rear delts 17.5 3x14

side delts 15 3x14

face pulls 45 3x20

v bar front raise 25 3x14


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Tue - squats - belt 187.5 3x4 vol pb

fronts tng 140x1

backs paused 200x1 pb +5

fronts paused 140x1

hammy curls 65 3x7

leg ext 65x10


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

thurs - chest - bench paused 155x1 pb 1i35x5 pb

incline paused 122.5x3 102.5x8 both pb

paused dips +10x12 +15x10 +20x8 +25x6

floor press gg 120x1 100x4 80x6 60x8 drop set

mega tri drop


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

fri - back - deads 265x1 +5 pb

Sldl 140 3x6

upper back

biceps


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mon - boulders - standing strict beltless 90 3x4 100x1 pb grindr lol 85x6

upright rows 52.5 3x8

cp dumbells 37.5 3x10

db uprights 37.5 3x10

rear delt 20 3x12

side delt 17.5 3x12

face pulls 55 3x15

v bar front raise 30 3x12


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

tue - legs - squat 190 3x4 vol pb

paused 202.5 pb

fronties 160x3 +10 pb triple

hammy curls 67.5 3x7

leg ext 67.5 1x8


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

thur - chest - flat bench paused 140x1 160x1 easy +5pb 150x1

incline paused 110x1 130x1 +10pb 140x1 +10pb

decline cg paused 120x1 bicep hurting

bw dips x20

steep inc dbs 30x15

rope tri ext 35 3x12


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

fri - back - deads belt straps 240x1 fast, 270x1 +5pb

chins bwx8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1

seated row x10

pulldown machine 90x10

inc row 75x5 plus 2x drop

straight arm pulldown 35x8 plus 2xdrop

biceps 2x8 1x12

good week, just need a squat pb now


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mon - shoulders - stranding strict 102.5x1 +2.5pb, 92.5 3x4 vol pb

upright drop 60x6 50x8 40x10 30x12

db ftoh strict up2 50x1

cp seated dbs 37.5 3x12

db uprights 37.5 3x12

rear delts 22.5 3x10

side delts 20 3x10

face pulls 60 3x20

v bar front raise 35 3x10

done great sesh, few beers now


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Tue - legs - squats belt n wraps @ 180x1 200x1 220x1 240x1 +10 wraped pb quite easy, first time in wraps for 5 months , more there too!

belt only 195 3x3 shoulda been 192.5!

paused up to 205x1 +2.5pb

hammy curls 67.5 3x6 shoulda been 70!

leg ext 70x8 drop 50x10

NICE


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

thurs - chest - flat paused bench 140x5 pb x4 x3 vol pb

Wide incline paused 120x5 pb 110x6 100x7

dips +20x12 +15 x14 +10x18

decline 70 1x10 close, 1x10, med, 1x10 wide

ropr tris 42.5x8 35x10 30x12 25x14 20x16 drop set

biceps sore, not snappy work, but plenty of graft and few pb's so all good


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Sat - back - deads 230x1 belt only, 230x4 pb belt n straps

chins bwx5 +5x4 +10x3 +15x2 +20x3 +15x4 +10x5 +5x6 bwx7

loads upper back work and alt curl

12oz rib eye and Guinness gainz


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

mon - shoulders - standing strict 95x1 ment to be 3x3 but nop happening today, 105xf

90x3 80x7 70x9 drop set, walked out of gym.

gave head a shake seated dumbells 40s x8 x7 x6

face pulls 3x20

upright rows 40 3x15

giant set of shrugs 90x10, 10sx10 front raise, side raise, rear delt complex did this for 3 sets

swole as a mofo, no good sesh tbh, least I got ze pump tho lol


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Tue - legs - squats belt up to 220x1 eq pb, 197.5x3

front squat 180x1 +10 pb

that was it lol feeling a bit run down at mo so v happy and more there on both


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

thurs - chest - flat bench 140x4, 150x1, 130x8 pb

steep incline db 50sx10 steeper incline 42.5sx10

dips bwx5 +15x5 +30x12

incline wide grip 100x6 80x8 60x10 as dropset

decline close grip 60 3x12

rope tri ext 30 3x15


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Sat - back - deads belt and strap up to 240x3 pb,

upper back cuicuit and biceps


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Tuesday - 6.30 - 7.15 10mins on treadmill, 5x2min round on bag, 3x2min rounds on pads, good to be back at this

9-10 standing strict 80x10 +2rep pb, 100x2 +1 rep pb

upright row 30 3x20

cp seated dbs 30 2x20 1x15

,

db uprights 45 3x6

face pulls 3x20

giant set of twist front raise 10 plate x20 side delts 12.5x15, rear delts 15x15 shrugs 50x20, done this x3


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

wed - squats 200 3x3

thurs - upper back


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Sat - 10 min treadmill, 3min x trainer, 3x2min rounds shadow boxing, 3x1min skipping, 6x2min rounds on bags, 3 min x trainer, 5min spin bike.

Mon - chest, cg bench 110 5x5, med grip incline 100 5x5, dips+10 5x5, over head rope ext 3x20

Tue - squat 170 5x5, hammy curls 50 3x10, calfs 100 3x12, treadmill 5mins, bike 5mins


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Wed - back - chins +5kg 5x5, hammer chins bwx6, 45 deg row 50 5x5

loads upper back


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

thur - standing strict 75 5x5, uprights 30 5x15

cp dumbells 25 3x20, loads assistance


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

sat - 7 min treadmill, 3min xtrainer, 4x2min rounds on bag, deadlift 180x5


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mon - cg bench 120 5x4, incline 110 5x4, decline 120 1x12, flys 15 5x12, oh tri ext 3x20, bw dips 12 10 8

Tue, squats 180 5x4, hammy curls 57.5 3x10

Wed back chins +10 5x4, row 60 5x4, loads other shizzle


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Thur - standing strict 1st rep cleaned 80 5x4, wide uprights 35 5x15

cp dbs 27.5 3x20, cable uprights 3x12

front raise 20x12, rear 17.5x12, side 15x12

face pulls 4x20, shrugs 110 3x8, drop 90x12

good sesh


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Sat - dead 190x5, crunch 35 4x15, twist machine 20 3x12, side bends 15 4x10


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mon cg bench 130 5x3, incline 120 5x3, decline 100 1x18, dips bw 3x15, oh tri ext 3x12, flys 15 5x15

tue squats 190 5x3, leg press ss calfs x loads, leg curl 60 3x10, walk 12 mins


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Wed chins +15 5x3, cg hammer bw 2x6, 45 deg row 70 5x3, loads upper back


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Thurs - standing strict 85 5x3, upright rows 40 6x10, cp dbs 30 30 3x20, cable uprights 3x12

face pulls 3x20, front raise 20x12, rear delt 17.5x12, side 15x12 tri set x3

bicepsx3, triceps x3


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Sat 10mins on treadmill, deadlift 230x1 fast, 250x1 easy, straps 200x8, 5x2mins rounds on bag

crunch 40x12 35x14 30x16 25x18 20x20, twist machine 4x15, side bends 15 4x15


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

ill as last 2 weeks, dragged myself there tho this week and it went well

Tue cg bench 160x1 pb, 150x3 pb, incline 150x1 pb

Wed back squat 230x1 belt only pb

Fri hour of various pull ups, weighted and bw then deads up to 250x3 pb

Sat standing strict 90x1 100x1 110x1 pb, push press 100x1 110x1 120x1 rusty on these, will hit 140+ soon enough tho

Sun crunch 40 4x10, rotary 30 4x10, side bends 20 2x10, 25 2x10

very happy with that as still nowhere 100%


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mon - chest cg bench 152.5x3 pb 152.5x3 140x4 pb

incline 140x3 pb 120x5 pb

dips [email protected] +15x12 drop bwx12

inc dbs 30 3x10

v close grip 70 2x6

good sesh


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Tue squats 220x3, 200x5 belt only pbs wanted to do fronties etc but back pump and calf pain so sacked it


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

wed standing strict 100x3 pb more there 90x5 pb more there.

single cable uprights 40 3x10

seated dbs 30x5 35x5 40x10

smith uprights 30 4x10

front raise 3x10 side 3x15 rear 3x20

shrugs 50 3x20


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Sat various pull ups bw 7x5, loads upper back, biz, triz, core


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mon cg bench 140x1, 155x2 pb, 162.5 pb, 165 pb

incline drop set 140x3 120x4 100x3 rest pause 100x2 rp 100x1

dips +25x12 drop bwx12

press machine 50 widex15 medx15 closex15

triceps


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

tue squats up2 hard 220x1 wtf then drop 180x4 140x6 100x8 60x10 pain worst sesh in ages

wed shoulders strict 92.5x6 pb 95x1 82.5x10 pb, other tingz

fri deads up to 230x1, pull ups 5x5 then upper back


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Monday incline 130x6 pb, flat cg 140x6 pb, dips bwx10 +15x8, +30x10 more there on all, hammer strength 50 aside 10 close 10 med 10 wide

Tue squats belt 200x6 pb, paused 200x1 210x1 pb, fronts 140 x6 pb more there on all

wed strict press 95x6 pb, 85x10pb, more there on both smith uprights 30 4x10. seated db 42.5x10 pb, loads fluff


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Sat deads belt 230x1 250x1, straps 260x1, 210x6

upper back, bicep


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mon flat bench 155x3 pb easy 2 ore there, 145x5 pb more there, wide incline 135x4 pb, 125x6 pb more there on both sets

dips bwx10 +20x5, +20x15


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

some good sessions in here mate have you got any comps in mind next year ?


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> some good sessions in here mate have you got any comps in mind next year ?


Cheers mate, will do the Welsh 105 in April, aint done a comp since last Nov, so could do with one before.

Tue squats 205x5, paused 215x1 pb

wed strict press 97.5x5 pb, 87.5x8 pb, cable uprights 4x12, doh shrugs 70x10 100x10 120x10 140x10


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Sat, first events sesh in time, march I think, went to do log and farmers but weren't there

so they ad some heavy dumbells only gym but I find em more difficult than mega bells lol

all reps on each arm ftoh 25x3 30x2 35x1 40x1 45x1 56x1 62.5x1 72.5x1 pb lil more there too

axle ftoh 50 70 90 110x1 easy 130xf clean more tech and flexability than strength felt light 120x1

17'' dead 180x1 210x1 240x1 270x1

upper back and biceps

very enjoyable, static strength gainz carrying over, be interesting to see where it takes me, recon I could hit 90+

db and 160+ axle at 105. few more event sessions before years out and will be smashing pbs


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mon flat bench 160x1 170x1 pb, 140x8 pb, incline 142.5x2 pb 120x10 pb

wide dips bw98 x20, close x15 widex15


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Tue paused squats 200x1 220x1 +5pb, tng 190x8, fronties 150x4


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

wed strict 90x1 100x2 105x1 was ment to be 5 on 100 but goin dizzy 90x10 pb

cable uprights 4x10, front raise ss face pulls, rear and side delt, preacher curls, oh rope ext


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Sat strict log 100x1 easy 110x1 +5pb more there

Safety squat 185x1 205x1 easy 210x1 pb

Strict circus db 53x1 l+r


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mon cg inclined 130x1 140x5 pb

Flat 150x5 pb

Close dips +10x15 wide +10x15

Upper back circuit

Bw @ 98


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Wed squats 210x5 pb


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Fri strict press 100x5 pb 92.5x7

Cable uprights 50 4x10

Side and rear delts

Preach curls 30x 12 10 8 35x7 40x5


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thats some strong pressing mate.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

110x1 strict log press - YouTube


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> 110x1 strict log press - YouTube


Whats your max strict press mate that looked so easy you look good for a lot more


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Whats your max strict press mate that looked so easy you look good for a lot more


That's my pb. Failed 120 after that but it's a horrible log small cut out making the clean harder and smashing my arms to bits, will try 115 tomorrow


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Sun squat belt and wraps 250x1pb +10

Strict log 115x1pb +5

Beltless paused ssb 160x1

Push press 120x1

Strict db 55 x1r xfl x3

Great sesh all pbs were tough but squatting and pressing more than once a week so more there with some time off


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mon bench 160x3 pb 100x24 lol more there too

Cg incline 100x15

Upper back

Not bad seen as I feel like death


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Wed gunz of doom


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Squat belt and wraps 260x1 pb

Strict log 117.5x1 pb

Push press 120x1

Very happy. Hit my goal of 700kg total.

Will still push on for 2 weeks, go for maxes again in 2 weeks


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mon wide bench 140x8 eq pb

Med incline 100x16 pb

Dips +10 bw98 close x15 wide x15

Decline cg 80x5 60x20

Chest machine 3x12

Pull ups bw98 10x5

Upper back circuit

SWOLE AS A MOTHERFU##ER!


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Tue squats belt wraps 220x5 pb few more there too

Very happy as squatted sun will do this for 8 in few weeks


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Wed delts seated dbs 47.5 x10 pb single cable uprights 50 3x15

Side cables 4x15

Front single cables 3x10

Rear single cables 3x12

Shrugs 110 3x15 drop wide 60x20


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Sun deads belt 230x1 add straps 260x1

280xf hips rose and ended up stiffleging it to knee pr##k

Push press 120x1 130x1 135xf felt heavy in hands

Really fu##ed off maybe I should give this up


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mon chest incline db 50x15 pb

Flat wide bench constant tension 125x10 pb

Bw dips elbows flailed bw close x 15, wide x 15

decline dbs 35 5x10

All sets were followed by a set of flys 15k x10

Machine press 6x10

Pullover 22.5 1x15

Ruined!


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Upper back


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Wed squats belt and wraps 220x6 pb

Fronties 160x1 180x1

45 degree leg press ss calfs 200 4x10

Seated calfs 30 3x10

Incline treadmill 10min

Calfs on leg press 150 3x10


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Sat push press upto 120x1 felt off so left it

Strict press 80x1 pain in shoulder so moved grip in

90x1 better 102.5x1 wanted 3 just wasn't happening

So shut it down.

Sun deads belt straps trying new trekkers 250x1 280xf

225x6 more there


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mon chest flat cg 140x6 drop 100x10 drop 60x15

Decline dbs 40 4x10 ss flys 15 4x10

Dips elbows flaired bw close x10 wide x10

Cable flys 2x10

Machine press 6x10

Pullover 25 1x15

Very cg incline 60 2x10

Incline flys 15 1x10


----------

